# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Iwostin, Capillin, Krem redukujący zaczerwienienia SPF 15

## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam sobie krem Iwostin redukujący zaczerwienienia.
Czy ktoś już używał? Proszę o opinie.

----------


## Monika

Jeśli chodzi o działanie na naczynka to na razie nie zauważyłam jakiejś super poprawy. Ale z kremów na naczynka które używałam do tej pory ten jest najlepszy. Używam tego produktu od dwóch miesięcy.

----------

